
How to hire a programmer when you have no technical knowledge? - agilek
Hi guys,
what should I do if I would like to hire a programmer but don&#x27;t have technical knowledge to evaluate a candidate? Are there any agencies or services that can help me with that?<p>Thanks!
======
natch
With no technical knowledge, you shouldn't hire a programmer.

But the way you write about this, it's as if you are assuming you cannot gain
technical knowledge. Unless you are a rock, this assumption is probably false.

So first step, learn about the domain of concern. Including some technical
knowledge. You'll need at least enough to decide whether your plans are well
considered, and to communicate your intent to whoever you might hire.

Then you could learn about hiring:
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=should+I+hire+a+programmer](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=should+I+hire+a+programmer)

~~~
jlg23
Damn, you beat me by a minute! ;)

------
jlg23
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=recruitment%20agency](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=recruitment%20agency)

You might want to refine that search to include the area where you are looking
to hire.

~~~
agilek
What if I want to recruit him on my own - I don't want to hire an agency to do
the hiring for me. I need sb/sth to help me with evaluatuion of candidates.

------
liquidcool
It depends what you need them for, you're leaving out a lot of important
details like task and budget. Contact me if you'd like to discuss, it's very
likely I can help.

